# Alright, Stupid Question Time



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright, I'm a dork and a wee bit on the "you're so pretty" side today.  I installed the SS hack a few weeks ago, and added custom screensavers at that time.  Now I'm having issues.  I found more SS that I want to add but how do I do that?  I'm so special...LOL


----------

